# Holster for SIG P227 Tac?



## drmajor (Nov 30, 2016)

Looking for OW holster for P227 .45 Tactical (extended barrel). Would like some type of retention as it will be carried in woods.

Also thinking of light under mount. So would also need holster for that.

Mine does not have the 14 rd extended mag- yet.

Suggestions?

Not supper happy with Kydex- seems to wear finish off pistol.


----------

